# Choosing between two ND doe kids



## Twisted Vines Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

Ok, so I am trying to choose between these two lovely does. They are out of Castle Rock Helen of Troy and CRF Castle Rock Guy Noir+B+S. I need to choose quickly, so I'd love some input/opinions. The black and and white one has some hair that sticks up and makes her back look funny. But Sarah says she actually looks pretty level. I'd be super excited to get either of them! Let me know your thoughts....Also, I need transport for these guys, so if anyone is heading from CA up the coast let me know!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I really like the 2nd doe. She does _seem_ to have a nicer, straighter topline and more depth. Also looks to be a bit longer. Rump is not as steep as the first. Pretty girls!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

I agree. Second one looks better, but both are pretty.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I like the second one better also. They both are nice though.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I think second is better. 

First one just appears to have some curly hair and I've found some judges do NOT like that. 
Also, I don't know what is making me say this but I feel that the second one has more potential. 
They both are adorable, course I think the second is mote beautiful cause she looks like my baby in a way!(;


----------



## stonehillfarm (Feb 17, 2013)

i agree 2nd one all the way


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks guys! I also like the buckskin one more (although I think the black and white one is cuter). Buckskin doe has a gorgeous topline and uphill build.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Take them both, I'm in love! But I do prefer brown colored goats,my second favorite combo being black and white!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Definately go with the buckskin! :thumb:


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Go with the buckskin she looks better built than the black and white one.


----------



## ZiggyNC (Apr 16, 2013)

2nd doe (as they are pictured today) would definitely LA higher and place higher in the ring. But it is tough to judge kids that young and they can change a lot.


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

All righty! Thanks guys, looks like the buckskin one it is! Isn't she a beauty? Now I just need to figure out transport


----------



## couto_123 (Jul 22, 2012)

for sure the buckskin.


----------



## HalfAChanceFarm (Dec 1, 2012)

The 2nd doe has A LOT better topline, better dairyness, better angularity, and length.


----------

